# What'S The Best Looking Solar Powered Watch?



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been lurking for a long while now, reading posts and learning, trying to decide on a new everyday watch to replace a kinetic. I've decided I like simple almost military style but with decent lume if possible. However, and here's my dilemma, whilst autos are lovely I like the accuracy and maintenance free element too that comes with quartzs and especially solar powered. So before I give in to the ever increasing pull of a lovely auto i.e. an oris or similar for price range, does anyone have/know of a good looking solar powered watch (outside of the seiko military ones) that would also pass as a smartish everyday watch? I'm slowly realising the answer is probably to get a nice auto and just enjoy it or buy one of each


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I was already thinking on Citizens Ecodrives like the Orca but then I saw you prefer more understated looks...

Something like the Orient WV0331VD perhaps?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

This would fit the bill perfectly. Radio Controlled Citizen nighthawk.

Had this about 8 years now , no problems , always perfect time and the blue

lume is awesome.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Look into both Citizen and Seiko ranges. Citizen's range is a bit more prolific than Seiko's but a watch from either manufacturer will be of excellent quality - just pick the one that is the right size (some of the Citizens are rather large) and has a dial that you find attractive.

Good luck, and post up some pictures when you arrive at a decision.

Rob


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

This one


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Pah! If I wasn't on my phone I'd post some nice G-Shock photos!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> *Pah! If I wasn't on my phone I'd post some nice G-Shock photos! *


There you go mate:










:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

:beach:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks to all thus far. I'm aware of the seiko and citizen ones but they're often fussy or overly plain. Will check out the Orient when I'm on my home pc but suspect it might be a little 'cheap'?

Maybe what I'm after doesn't exist but keep the suggestions coming please!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a couple more:

This one is listed on the Japanese Amazon as a Citizen Reguno, I'm not sure it is in fact a Citizen. Anyway it's model RS25-0348H:










And a Seiko SBPX025


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

seiko spirit for that retro look?


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

bobbymonks said:


> This one


Lume shot??


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Here are mine. IMHO opinion you can't beat the Citizen Tough it's a fantastic watch and they still make a couple of Japanese Market models. The Seiko is titanium and uses the same kind of module also.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

And one more, this time with the black face instead of the Green Meanie


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


>


I forgot about that one! It should fit the bill, a very nice watch!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> seiko spirit for that retro look?


I'll second that


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I have quite a few solar powered watches, the best looking of which is:










(I think ;-)


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

But I do like this one:










(as well ;-)


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Poor pic, but it's got a lovely textured dial and perpetual calendar etc.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Original...*



















Sorry... pix show I need to give it a little cleaning attention.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks people  I have that very same Casio atomic solar but it doesn't really make it as a dress watch (except when I'm abseiling into the office!). The Nighthawk would be a definite possibility, especially with good lume, if only the dial wasn't so busy  Will check out the later suggestions tonight and let you know what I end up with. Keep 'em coming if there's any more unusual ones, cheers.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks Kutusov


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> *The Original...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> What is that? I'm intrigued.


It's clearly a Cylon


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > What is that? I'm intrigued.
> ...


we hear and obey!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> seiko spirit for that retro look?


I was gonna say that Daz!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> seiko spirit for that retro look?


I was gonna say that Daz! Lots of love for the SPBG!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > *The Original...*
> ...


This is a Synchronar 2100 LED Solar Powered Watch. Made by the genius Roger Riehl. I picked this one up from my local fine jeweler around 1974. it was my daily wearer for quite some time. It was the 1st LED watch to be solar powered. Great idea since they were such power hogs! I also like the idea of it reading out from the side like a driver's watch with the display being shielded from the sun, etc. The top panels are the solar cells and the sliders on the sides of them are

for the time, alarm, dates, etc. I think the perpetual calendar is good till the year 2100 - hence the name. It is also a sealed module that is completely water proof, etc. A good and bad feature!

I remember it was quite expensive for a kid fresh out of high school - but I had to have one. I'm afraid that same mentality has carried over till today! I chose it over other brands the dealer had, including Rolex's, etc.

Get one!

Thanx for asking...

Robert

Edit: Forgot... was going to add this...


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

What a nice Presidential tie in (though maybe not the 'best' President as such at least it's not Saddam or gadaffi ). Pretty awesome you've had it getting on for nearly 40yrs tho - good effort!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

deepreddave said:


> I've been lurking for a long while now, reading posts and learning, trying to decide on a new everyday watch to replace a kinetic. I've decided I like simple almost military style but with decent lume if possible. However, and here's my dilemma, whilst autos are lovely I like the accuracy and maintenance free element too that comes with quartzs and especially solar powered. So before I give in to the ever increasing pull of a lovely auto i.e. an oris or similar for price range, does anyone have/know of a good looking solar powered watch (outside of the seiko military ones) that would also pass as a smartish everyday watch? I'm slowly realising the answer is probably to get a nice auto and just enjoy it or buy one of each


the answer is in the question perhaps







.

for the best of both worlds i would buy a certain very nice oris from the sales forum and one of these










oh yeah, already got the casio!


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a Casio 6900 from a forum member so have a 'do everything but need nothing' watch already however my kinetic Seiko is seemingly a little small now hence my desire for a smarter watch for office/evening wear. I like the look of the Oris alot but thinking a smart solar is probably the best of both worlds in one watch if I can get it. Since liking to wear the G on a w/e I'm aware that keeping an auto charged could become a bit of a pain. Do like som eof the Oris' though, especially the BC3, smaller model. Right now it looks like a choice between the simpler Citizens or Seikos or maybe a titanium Citizen via some auction site or similar as the better looking ones appear to be out of production. I reckon there's a market out there for an upmarket solar powered watch as there doesn't seem many about.

Ps the Citizen tough looks great but a little 'big and rugged' for a dress watch.


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

desmondus rotundus said:


> for the best of both worlds i would buy *a certain very nice oris* from the sales forum and one of these


Agreed. I can't believe that watch is still there tbh. If I hadn't just bought a new watch last week, it would have been gone by now.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have a few citizens great watches to put on and not have to wind up and set the time/date.

bowie


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay then. End result was I purchased a Hamilton Khaki GMT Navy which I'm currently waiting to arrive at the AD bout Weds next week. I'm still concerned a little about poor accuracy(especially with the Hamilton aaaagghhh post on here!)but I couldn't walk past at half price and it's a lovely touchy feely thing  More than I've ever spent on a watch so feeling excited, chuffed and a little reckless but it's only money isn't it?

Now about that mega accurate no maintenance required solar watch....... think my G shock will have to fill that role for now!

Ps if you're after a Hamilton keep an eye on a certain jewellers web site with Jones in the title as they have a decent sale on and have just added a new model to the half price sale so maybe there'll be more down the line.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I will keep an eye out on eBay but I doubt that they would come up very often


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

we shall await pictures


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Not quite asold but from around 79-80 Sanyo Solar quartz


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

How about one of these traditional Citizens:-










Or this Digital beauty, G-Shock Mudman,










Or this G-Shock Solar GW-2000,










ATB,

Defender.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I was thinking how long and what colour is a piece of string?

there are that many makes and styles that this is an impossible question.

That said G Shocks and eco drive divers would be my vote


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I like Kev's Sanyo Solar Quartz, Here is my Junghams, the hands are shiny stainless steel, difficult for the camera to pick up as it's so shiny and reflective, this is a "Mega Solar" so radio controlled.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Defender said:


> ATB,
> 
> Defender.


I didn't know those were solar!


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Well here's a pic - not great I know bit rushed as off out.









The marks on the glass are the plastic cover which I haven't taken off yet as still a teeny bit concerned it's a fraction big on my small wrists! Not solar and not super accurate but first impressions are of a very well made solid watch with some nice finishing touches. Couldn't resist it once I'd seen it at a good price. Nice n slim on the wrist so does the job of being my main watch though taking some getting used to after my ickle seiko! Bracelet sized down fine and doesn't feel too big on. Not sure on accuracy straight out the box but in the first 24 hrs it's gained 3 seconds which I can probably cope with.

Will take a better pic when I decide to remove the plastic..... assuming it's not up for trade for a similar condition and style 38-40mm one! Kind of liking some of the Glycines now too which is a bit worrying


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

This:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

in my opinion citize has the best range of solar watches but each to his own.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i like these ones all the best woody77.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I love my Citizen Modena perpetual cal, chrono eco drive, which i bought new 10 yrs ago and its never missed a beat.

I've had lots of comments over the years. No pics sorry but easy to find on tinternet, even one for sale on the bay.

Also got the Mrs the ladies version with crystal around the face, both watches look good as a dress watch even though mine is a chrono.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Kinda like the Modena so may keep an eye out for one in great nick - good call, cheers. Not sure bout the huge divers etc as dres watches - unless I'm getting dressed to go for/as dinner with Shamu! 

Am liking the Hammy bit more as time goes by (pun intended) it's gaining 2 secs a day at present which is bearable lol


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

deepreddave said:


> Kinda like the Modena so may keep an eye out for one in great nick - good call, cheers.


My dad liked mine so much I got him the plain face model aswell, none of the 3 watches have given any trouble in the years we've had them.

Ps I bought them all from the US and only got nabbed by customs on the wifes, saved a mint on uk shop prices even after tax on the wifes one.


----------

